# Which year duramax?



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this has been addressed here, probably several times, but i'm not finding a thread for it.

I've read that some year model duramax diesels have been problematic, and others have been pretty well bulletproof. Can anybody really speak for which years/model have been good, and which have been troublesome?

What have the troubles been, other than injector issues?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

2006-2007 LBZ motor if you can find one.

Stay away from the LLY motor as they have overheating issues and the 01-03 are the LB7 motors which had a high probability for injector issues.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

DSL_PWR said:


> 2006-2007 LBZ motor if you can find one.
> 
> Stay away from the LLY motor as they have overheating issues and the 01-03 are the LB7 motors which had a high probability for injector issues.


Thanks!

As for the 2006/2007 year model. Am i guaranteed to be getting an LBZ motor if I go with the 06/07? Is the LBZ something that is really easy to see (stamped some place)?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

For 2006 and 2007 the 8th digit is a "D" to indicate that it's an LBZ.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

DSL_PWR said:


> For 2006 and 2007 the 8th digit is a "D" to indicate that it's an LBZ.


Thanks again. I was reading on some other forums and found concurring comments. Unfortunately, most of the 06/07 Duramax powered trucks are outrageously overpriced. $28k-$33k for a 7-8 year old truck with 80k miles vs $40k for a 2012 Ford with a 6.7 liter and 30k-40k miles. Doesn't make much sense to go with the older truck. I'm fine with Chevy or Ford as long as they hold together and don't give me problems. I wouldn't own a dodge. The Cummins is great, but the truck is lacking.

I like the bigger cab on the Ford. I've always had a bit of a sweet spot for Chevy, and the Duramax/Allison combo has a good reputation. The 6.7 liter seems to be doing really well too.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

The 6.7 is a strong motor. I love mine and wouldn't trade it for anything. Pulls like a beast and has been a great truck. 

I'd look hard at a newer Ford personally.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

I just traded in my LBZ I had two trucks and the LBZ I still had payments on so I had to get rid of it to get a fuel efficient car since I drive 90 miles round trip for work. If your looking for one it will be at traditions chevy in East Bernard its a heck of a truck and only 67,000 miles.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Thanks again. I was reading on some other forums and found concurring comments. Unfortunately, most of the 06/07 Duramax powered trucks are outrageously overpriced. $28k-$33k for a 7-8 year old truck with 80k miles vs $40k for a 2012 Ford with a 6.7 liter and 30k-40k miles. Doesn't make much sense to go with the older truck. I'm fine with Chevy or Ford as long as they hold together and don't give me problems. I wouldn't own a dodge. The Cummins is great, but the truck is lacking.
> 
> I like the bigger cab on the Ford. I've always had a bit of a sweet spot for Chevy, and the Duramax/Allison combo has a good reputation. The 6.7 liter seems to be doing really well too.


There's a reason for the price difference......

All of the big 3's motors are comporable in what they can handle. Most people don't even test what these trucks can handle. Get what you want so you're happy with it.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> 2006-2007 LBZ motor if you can find one.
> 
> Stay away from the LLY motor as they have overheating issues and the 01-03 are the LB7 motors which had a high probability for injector issues.


X2. Just make sure it is early 2007. They changed mid year to newer body style and different engine (LLM).


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was reading that the LLM and LBZ were the same motor, with the difference being that the emissions krap was present on the LLM and not on the LBZ. Deleting all of the emissions off of an LLM would make it the same as an LBZ.

Any truth to that?


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I was reading that the LLM and LBZ were the same motor, with the difference being that the emissions krap was present on the LLM and not on the LBZ. Deleting all of the emissions off of an LLM would make it the same as an LBZ.
> 
> Any truth to that?


I think that is correct but not 100% sure.


----------



## mateo270 (May 28, 2010)

*LBZ*

I have had an LBZ for 5 years and it has been great; never any issues.

Though its my own dumb fault, I did limp the transmission once pulling a grossly overloaded 17 round bales on a 7500 lb tandem axle trailer. I dropped the pan and changed the internal filter and everything looked good. Admittedly, its had me a little gun shy ever since.

But no reservations about the truck.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

07 old style lbz is what I have. They detuned the motor 07.5 and up. I think way to tell is if it has a DPF you don't want that year. Only issue worn wheel bearings replaced 1 hour a side and oil and diesel is it. 150K miles @ 18-19 mpg, OK for a 4x4


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I was reading that the LLM and LBZ were the same motor, with the difference being that the emissions krap was present on the LLM and not on the LBZ. Deleting all of the emissions off of an LLM would make it the same as an LBZ.
> 
> Any truth to that?


All the Duramax's are pretty much the same. All 6.6 with some tweeks between motors (HP gains) and of course changes with the emissions regulations.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have an 07 LMM with 160,000, and it's been a good truck. Other than a few glow plugs, just routine maintenance.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Dmax*

I have a 2006 with the LBZ with over 205,000 miles been a great truck. done all the glow plugs water pump alternator and the hydroboost for the braking system but I assume that is to be expected with a truck with over 200,000 miles other than that she has been 100% problem free I love my truck. She sure does love the fuel though I only average about 14 miles a gallon however I've got 33's front end the replacements with a headache rack


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Lbz 06*

I have one deleted get up to 20.5 mpg on hwy . And 17 around town , she's got 150,000. Nothing done except maintenance . Brakes , fluids , tires , it has been the best truck I have ever owned . It is such a great truck they stole it in 2011 and I got it back ðŸ˜„ she rolles every day to work then every weekend south . When I can go .. But she likes to get stuck in the mud !ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

artys only said:


> I have one deleted get up to 20.5 mpg on hwy . And 17 around town , she's got 150,000. Nothing done except maintenance . Brakes , fluids , tires , it has been the best truck I have ever owned . It is such a great truck they stole it in 2011 and I got it back ðŸ˜„ she rolles every day to work then every weekend south . When I can go .. But she likes to get stuck in the mud !ðŸ˜ƒ


Wow! Sounds like good Mpg. Are you running stock or oversized tires? Also do you have a front end replacement? I have a feeling this is what is cutting my mpg down. I usually put about to 18-20 gallons about every 250 miles.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Getting 19 with 4 inch diamond eye downpipe to 5 inch straight pipe. Egr block off plate too. Pretty quiet unless under load.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

loco4fishn said:


> Wow! Sounds like good Mpg. Are you running stock or oversized tires? Also do you have a front end replacement? I have a feeling this is what is cutting my mpg down. I usually put about to 18-20 gallons about every 250 miles.


Running 4 inch back from the turbo , and edge evolution programmer , 100 hp .

Stock tires

I did replace my right front bearrings , I ripped one of the drive shaft boots and got sand and dirt in the right side , but that's all I have done .


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

artys only said:


> Running 4 inch back from the turbo , and edge evolution programmer , 100 hp .
> 
> Stock tires
> 
> I did replace my right front bearrings , I ripped one of the drive shaft boots and got sand and dirt in the right side , but that's all I have done .


Ya. When I first got mine it had the stock 245's. I picked it up in Dallas and was seeing 18+ mpg coming back to San antonio. Within the first week I put a 305-70 16 and that mpg went out the window. The way I see it is She can drink all the fuel she wants as long as she fires up when I turn the key.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't think the 1000 is stable after +90hp. Know several people who killed it with edge


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

iamatt said:


> Don't think the 1000 is stable after +90hp. Know several people who killed it with edge


SK ALLISON JR <- you can install this fairly easily and that will increase the holding power of the allison transmission.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

OK good to know I'll look it up. Truck is perfectly fine stock for me just thought I'd throw it out there since what I have seen edge do. Oh other than the weak tie rods (upgraded sleeves ) and weeping tranny lines all good. . As long as you not doing stupid launches with a tuner box in 4x4 tie rods should be ok


----------

